# Gollum's Hypothetical Life



## Elfarmari (Jun 27, 2002)

This is just something I've been thinking about, so if you think this is pointless, just don't reply.  What do you think Gollum would have done if Bilbo would not have come along? Presuming he did not find his ring, would he have found his way out? Would an orc have found the ring, allowing Sauron to regain it?
I know this is a purely hypothetical topic, so I'm just looking for opinions.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jun 27, 2002)

I think he would just stay in his cave forever and when Sauron grew back an army he would destroy the world. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 28, 2002)

If Bilbo didn't find the ring, Gollum would have found it on his own eventually because there wasn't any one left in that orc dwelling after the Battle of Five Armys. Besides I don't think the orcs knew what the ring was.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smeagol _
> *Nope! Gollum lost the Ring when he was searching for food. No orc had ever heard of or seen the Ring, so how should any orc know about it.
> If Bilbo had not removed the Ring from Gollum's cave, it had just stayed there. Sauron would have become too strong for any restistance of Elves or Men, even without the Ring, maybe he would then have recovered the Ring sometime later. As long as the Ring existed -- no matter where -- Sauron was safe. *


I never said an orc would know about it. In fact. I said an orc wouldn't know what it was.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 28, 2002)

Nothing having to do with Gollum is pointless! I say that if Bilbo never showed up, yeah, Gollum would have gotten his Ring back, he would have stayed there for hundreds of more years, until Gandalf came back that way with some other nasssty hobbit thief. I don't know. It wouldn't make much of a story if the evil thief Bilbo Baggins didn't show up.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 28, 2002)

Gandalf said in 'The Shadow of the Past' in LotR:


> 'All the "great secrets" under the mountains had turned out to be just empty night: there was nothing more to find out, nothing worth doing, only nasty furtive eating and resentful remembering. He was altogether wretched. He hated the dark, and he hated light more: he hated everything, and the Ring most of all.'



If Gollum had lost the ring, I think he would have stayed underground searching for it until he died. Had he found the ring, I think he might have eventually found his way out, answering Sauron's call, and eventually would have been caught by Sauron's servants.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 28, 2002)

Woah! He was never lost. Never searching for a way out. Sauron's call? Sauron never called him! Where'd you see that?


----------



## mr underhill (Jun 28, 2002)

sauron at that time thinks the ring was destroyed ( even though hes still got power that doesnt make sense ) and hes not searching for it at all hes raising an army!!!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 28, 2002)

I'll agree with the raising the army thing, but I don't think he thought the Ring was destroyed!


----------



## mr underhill (Jun 28, 2002)

im flickin through the shadow of the past chapter now... gandalf said it sooner... he thought it was destroyed untill gollum was found!!!


----------



## mr underhill (Jun 28, 2002)

he thought the ring was lost.. thats it...

which it was.... e just couldnt be bothered to search all middle earth for something one cm ...


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 28, 2002)

Sauron didn't. Everyone else did, right?


----------



## mr underhill (Jun 28, 2002)

sauron thught it was lost otherwise he woulda got his spiritual butt off the couch and order the nazgul to go to the misty mountains!!!!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah, he thought it was lost. Didn't see that other post you stuck in before mine. Whoops!


----------



## mr underhill (Jun 28, 2002)

its kinda stupid really... youd think the 2nd he heard words of hobbits in mordor hed line all his army right against mount doom!!!!

forget all these rebels.... if you get the ring back before they attack youve one matey!!!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 28, 2002)

oh well. Lucky for Middle Earth, Sauron was stupid.


----------



## mr underhill (Jun 28, 2002)

in spirit form you lose your brain...

thats the explanation!!!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 28, 2002)

Well, he was just an eye. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jun 28, 2002)

You know if Frodo wanted to kill Sauron couldn't he just put the ring on but have a stick in the other hand then when he sees Sauron's eye just keep poking him? Wouldn't that work? Or gollum could put it on and throw fishes at the eye .


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 28, 2002)

I like the second idea better.  Too bad Sauron happened to have a little help.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 28, 2002)

Sauron was not searching for the ring; he thought it was lost. However, he was trying to draw all evil creatures to himself, and IMHO, Gollum was an evil creature. (this is the explanation used by Gandalf as to why Gollum eventually went to Mordor, so I'm not making it up; I don't mean to anger gollum's supporters)


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 28, 2002)

Don't even worry about it. The only reason Sauron even started looking for the Ring was because he caught Gollum. Before that, he assumed that it was lost. I'm thinking that Gollum just went south because that was the direction hobbits used to live when he was living with them. oh well. Am sleepy.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Yay what do you think about Sam's nickname for Gollum(Stinker and Slinker)?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 28, 2002)

Do what? I say, poor Smeagol and evil Sam! What else?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 29, 2002)

I thought Sauron was searching the river for the ring. That's why Saruman agreed to have the White Council force the Necromancer out.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 29, 2002)

I thought they just got fed up of having Sauron in Mirkwood. Whoops!


----------



## Khamul (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes, Gamil is absolutely correct. Sauron knew of the location of Isildur's death, and he knew that is where the ring probably was. He knew that the Ring had not been destroyed. If it had, he would have been destroyed, so since he had returned, the Ring was definately around.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 20, 2002)

I think that was his fate,to lose the One.The one choses whether to stay or go and it has felt its time has come.


----------



## Theoden (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *I think that was his fate,to lose the One.The one choses whether to stay or go and it has felt its time has come. *



I agree


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 9, 2002)

The fact is the ring wanted to be found...if not by Bilbo, it would have been from someone else. You guys forget that the ring had a mind of its own. It was not by chance that Gollum lost the ring. Although it was by chance that the ring was found by a Hobbit. I think it would have made its way out of the cave regardless of whether Bilbo had discovered it or not...and it could have fallen to worse hands...either an orc or a power hungry man, elf or dwarve. If that is the case...the Nazgul would have found the ring much sooner...and Sauron would have his ring and the victory. But all the events were very lucky...and by the grace of the Valar and Illuvatar, it ended the way it did.


----------



## emopansy (Aug 9, 2002)

finally a beliver thank you Elebereth


----------



## mr underhill (Sep 6, 2002)

is necromancer sauron?

if so why arent the whole of ME involved?


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 7, 2002)

I beleive that Gollum would most likely stay down in his little cave, while it continued to posess his mind. If no one had ever come along to take the ring, then the ring would obviously not mean for anyone to find it.

remember- gollum had stayed there for a couple of centuries and didn't have a mind to leave until his 'precious' was taken from him. that was when he left the cave in search to get the precious back.

Interesting opinions, everyone!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 20, 2002)

*WEll...*

In the Fellowship of the Ring, Gandalf said something about the ring wanting to be found, so the ring would make gollum go into the sun and into Mordor, and the orcs or black riders would slay gollum, and bring the ring to their master. And all of middle earth would be doomed. Of course Hypothetically. That is why fate brought the ring to bilbo, and then to frodo.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 20, 2002)

I believe that Gollum would most likely stay down in his little cave, while it continued to posess his mind. 

Woah! What's with that crazy quote from the Diamond Took person? Yikes! I always thought that Gollum was slowly beginning to resist the Ring! Doesn't it say somewhere that he always used to wear it, then he started keeping it with him all the time, and wearing it sometimes, then he started keeping it on his little island to look at it every now and then? I'm pretty sure that it says something like that! Well, anyways, here's Gollum, slowly beginning to resist it, and the evil thief Bilbo Baggins steals it. That's when his obsession comes back in full force. Got it? Can you tell me I'm wrong? NO.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 20, 2002)

*your...*

You are right, i think i read something like that too. so if we both remember it, it must be true.


----------



## Theoden (Oct 19, 2002)

This is just a crazy idea I'll throw out there: I think that had Bilbo not come along, one of two things might have happened. A: Gollum would have lived for a few more hundred years in the dark places of the earth, and then he would have become like a ring-wraith, not living and not dead. B: Souron, after having waged war on middle earth for years and years would have found Gollum hiding in his hole with his "preciousss" and would have taken the ring and toyed with toturing the poor creature and then the rest of the story is too nasty to type. That is what I think.


----------

